# Cctv digital locks



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Having a CCTV system installed next month. But looking for digital locks, I have not seen many here I live in Antipolo so I am only a few Kilometers from Manila or should I say a few hours (ha ha) 
Any suggestions every time you search for something it goes to 88db sulit or one of those sites


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Having a CCTV system installed next month. But looking for digital locks, I have not seen many here I live in Antipolo so I am only a few Kilometers from Manila or should I say a few hours (ha ha)
> Any suggestions every time you search for something it goes to 88db sulit or one of those sites


Yea, the best place I know of would be to look in Ace - True Value Hardware stores. They are usually located in large shopping malls. They are costly but are available.


Jet...

PS. I even saw one some time ago in True Value at SM Clark that require a digital code to be entered as well as a finger print of anyone allowed to enter. I think the cost on that one was like P22,000. That's a lot of trips to Jollibee-Hahaha!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Electronic items*



c_acton98 said:


> Having a CCTV system installed next month. But looking for digital locks, I have not seen many here I live in Antipolo so I am only a few Kilometers from Manila or should I say a few hours (ha ha)
> Any suggestions every time you search for something it goes to 88db sulit or one of those sites


It takes a while but I have found businesses through these spots you have listed and others. Many of the high-tech items are in the Binondo area, surrounding, finding them or finding someone who knows what you're talking about is another thing. If you can find an electrician or technician familiar with Manila they know where to go, I had to take a family member for my first trip to Binondo, so the bottom line is if you can't find it online..... start asking the professionals and technicians that install these items.

My next trip to Manila I want to get one of those heavy-duty blenders that crush ice, I asked the employee where I could purchase one of these and he told me it was the same area in and around Binondo or the China town and surrounding just North of the Bureau of Immigration I use the "Google Earth" program to find this area, works great, also I have made inquiries on Facebook many of the hardware stores have a presence there and display their goods and take questions.


----------

